# [RESEAU] bridage du livebox

## Gentree

Bonjour,

Je vien d'arriver a me connecter au livebox du voisin via wifi mais il me semble qu'il y a un bridage sur le debit.

Si je lance emerge --sync ca roule pendant env. 30s puis ca calle (sans erreur). Si je l'arrete , ca redemarre durant un temps semblable.

Si je rebranche sur pppoe sur ma ligne physique (autre operateur) ca fonctionne normalement.

A qqn rencontre ce genre de probleme?

Merci, Gentree.  :Cool: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

- ton voisin est au courant au moins ? (sinon bouhhh pas bien)

- Le signal est-il bon ? Est-ce que tu constates des pertes avec un ping ?

- Étant moi aussi chez orange avec une livebox, je ne constate aucun bridage à ce niveau.

----------

## Gentree

hi sensei,

merci de la reponse.  D'etre precis il s'agit d'un nouveau livebox mini et il ne repondre pas au ping meme sur son IP.

Meme quand je lis certains sites comme la journale au bout d'un moment ca ne reponds plus. Je bascule sur l'autre connetion adsl sur ma fixe et tous marche comme il faut. 

Peut-etre je me trompe mais ca toute a faire l'aire d'un bridage, pas sur la bande passante instantane mais au cumule de debit ou les octets passes dans un certain temps. 

Pour ton livebox, veux-tu dire que tu connectes en wifi sur ton livebox et ca marche plein pot - est-ce-qu'on parle bien de la meme model?

merci de tes precisions.

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

quand je parlais de tester avec un ping, je disais de pinger un site, comme www.free.fr et de regarder le taux de perte.

Sinon ma livebox est une sagem 1.2, personnellement je suis connecté en ethernet, mais ma soeur et mon père l'utilisent en wifi sans aucun problème. Il me semble que le seul problème que j'avais constaté, c'est quand on fait un gros transfert constant entre le Wifi et LAN, comme lire un film qui serait sur un disque réseau, ça fait planter la box.

----------

## Gentree

merci pour tes precisions,

voila ce qui se passe:

```
app-misc/ddccontrol-db/

app-misc/delay/

app-misc/detachtty/

app-misc/digitemp/

rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at io.c(239) [sender=3.0.3]

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (333926 bytes received so far) [receiver]

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(600) [receiver=3.0.5]

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (2743 bytes received so far) [generator]

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(600) [generator=3.0.5]

>>> Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES: 1

```

il arrive a un certain etape  (variable) puis ca calle. Eventuellement le timeout.

```

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:58:9e:61:81  

          inet addr:192.168.1.20  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:11863 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12339 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:10937803 (10.4 MiB)  TX bytes:3113173 (2.9 MiB)

```

Donc, pas de pertes. Je ne voit qu'un bridage ou un disfonctionnement du livebox.

Si je l'interrompt et relance, c'est reparti pour un tour donc pas de plantage complet. C'est curieux.

 :Confused: 

----------

## mdos

Salut,

Je travaille pour cet opérateur, et je peux te confirmer que non il n'y a pas de bridage sur les livebox.

Un dysfonctionnement par contre....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## anigel

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> Je vien d'arriver a me connecter au livebox du voisin via wifi mais il me semble qu'il y a un bridage sur le debit.

 

A mon avis le plus simple c'est d'aller te plaindre directement auprès du voisin : il fournit vraiment une qualité de service déplorable   :Shocked:  !

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> il s'agit d'un nouveau livebox mini et il ne repondre pas au ping meme sur son IP.

 

La Livebox mini est réputée instable (c'est pour ça qu'elle consomme moins : quand on lui demande de bosser vraiment elle plante :p). Ca s'arrangera sûrement... A plus ou moins long terme  :Wink: .

----------

## kwenspc

Ça pourrait être ta carte wifi et/ou son driver aussi. Tu es sûr de son bon fonctionnement?

----------

## Gentree

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Gentree wrote:*   Je vien d'arriver a me connecter au livebox du voisin via wifi mais il me semble qu'il y a un bridage sur le debit. 
> 
> A mon avis le plus simple c'est d'aller te plaindre directement auprès du voisin : il fournit vraiment une qualité de service déplorable   !

 

t'as raison. Je lui faire gagner 200 euros en choisisant un ordinateur plus adapté a ses besoins que le Dell il compté acheter. Maintenent il fait croire de me rendre service avec sa connection de merde. (Voila, je ne suis pas en trein de lui pirater son livebox!)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Gentree wrote:*   il s'agit d'un nouveau livebox mini et il ne repondre pas au ping meme sur son IP. 
> 
> La Livebox mini est réputée instable (c'est pour ça qu'elle consomme moins : quand on lui demande de bosser vraiment elle plante :p). Ca s'arrangera sûrement... A plus ou moins long terme .

 

Oui, ca colle, ca doit etre ca. 

Grand merci a mdos pour le confirmation de mes soupcons, vu de l'interieur de ce prestigeux prestateur.

Rien a faire alors. Je doit garder mon abonnement adsl chez un concurrent. Ils sont fort chez orange.

C'est comme sur la route, avant de passer au feu rouge , en passe par Orange!

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## anigel

Bah, toutes les box ont eu des pépins lors de leur lancement.

Personnellement, depuis que je suis équipé en Livebox (la vieille, celle qui consomme mais qui marche), je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre : la connexion est raisonnablement stable, les services TV et téléphone aussi, en plus d'être d'excellente qualité (je n'envisage même pas de comparer la téléphonie avec celle de Free). Suite à un orage, Livebox HS remplacée sous 48H (le même orage a occasionné une interruption de service de 37 jours chez mes Freenautes de parents).

Non, vraiment : ça marche pas si mal... Avec une ancienne Livebox  :Wink: .

----------

## mdos

Je suis aussi équipé d'une LB (SAGEM 1.1)  et elle fonctionne très bien depuis 3 ans malgré les souffrances que je lui inflige !

C'est vrai que les 1.2 ont des problèmes de firmeware,essaye de changer le canal ( genre en canal 11 )

Tu peux tenter un reset usine mais avant verifie bien d'avoir les IDs de connexion pour t'eviter un appel à la hotline  :Smile: 

et un câble ETH au cas ou l'accès a la box passerait mal en wifi.

----------

## Gentree

merci beaucoup pour les astuces mais ch 11 n'a rien change.

Evidement il y a de gros problemes avec les derniers livesbox. Les emerge --sync echouent systematiquement , les postes ici bloquent generalement et je doit activer mon connection pppoe pour les aboutir. Meme lires des site des journaux finit par figer avec un sablier au bout de qqs pages au meme temps qu'un ping mainfest un bon connection et un reponce rapide du serveur.

Ici il y a une machine connecte directement en ethernet qui fonctionne correctement , celui en wifi ce n'est vraiement pas exploitable. 

Tous cela avec un connection 512k , je ne force pas sur le debit!

Difficile a croire que ce n'est pas fait expres.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## razer

La live-box doit posséder une IP, comme n'importe quel routeur

Cette IP est normalement visible sur la table de routage comme passerelle, une fois que le wifi est authentifié et que la requète dhcp est terminée

Le meilleur outil de diagnostic est de pinger cette passerelle : si çà fouare à ce niveau, la liaison internet est hors de cause

Activer le mode debug sur le driver de ta carte wifi (ou sur ndiswrapper) pourra alors fournir des informations intéressantes

----------

## technick

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Evidement il y a de gros problemes avec les derniers livesbox. Les emerge --sync echouent systematiquement , les postes ici bloquent generalement et je doit activer mon connection pppoe pour les aboutir. Meme lires des site des journaux finit par figer avec un sablier au bout de qqs pages au meme temps qu'un ping mainfest un bon connection et un reponce rapide du serveur.
> 
> 

 

Bonjour, tu devrais tenter un reset de la livebox, tu la debranche, appuie sur le bouton reset, reste appuyé en la rebranchant et attend que les leds se stabilisent avant de relacher le reset. Ca regle pas mal de problemes. Pour ce qui est de l'emerge ce sont ceux qui font du P2... heu... qui ouvent des ports, qui passent en mode manuel mais qui laissent le reglage par defaut du firewall. Plus une non maitrise du parametrage qu'autre chose  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentree

merci , j'ai deja fait rebooter le livebox , ca n'a rien changé. 

je doit verifier le question des ports pour rsync mais vu que ca bloque au millieu traiter les dossiers et meme pas au meme étape a chaque fois, je doute que ca soit les ports. 

Idem, quand je poste sur ces forums en generale ca merde avant que je poste une reponse. Ca c'est surement tous en http.

merci de vos idees.   :Cool: 

----------

## guilc

Je dirais que ça pue la MTU foireuse avec une mauvaise fragmentation des paquets, ce qui coupe la connexion.

Une piste pour éliminer cette hypothèse rapidement :

1) force la MTU de ton interface réseau à disons 1448 (ifconfig eth0 mtu 1448)

2) iptables -t mangle -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu

Si ça coupe plus, c'est que la live boite est assez pourrie pour mal négocier les valeurs de MTU avec son LNS. Ce qui arrive plus souvent qu'à son tour avec ces boites en carton qui ne remplaceront jamais un vrai bon modem...

----------

## Gentree

trés lucide.

vien de voir ton poste tardivement et c'a marché a merveil.

juste ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1448 me semble avoir reglé la problème.

merci infiniment.   :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

Touche du bois, c'a l'air de tenir le coup.

Y-at-il une ligne a rejouter dans /etc/conf.d/net ou wpa_supplicant.conf pour fixer le MTU directement, je ne voit rien de pertinant.

merci.

 :Cool: 

----------

## truc

From etc/conf.d/net.example

```
118 # Some users may need to alter the MTU - here's how

119 #mtu_eth0="1500"

```

 :Question: 

----------

## Gentree

merci, c'est ca que je cherchait.

 :Cool: 

----------

